# SPL from a sealed box?



## jf2oo6

Are there any subs out there that can produce high levels of bass in a sealed box? And I am talking about using music, not test tones. This sub will be for every day use. The reason for sealed is it is what I already have, and I dont know if I want to give up the amount of trunk space a ported box needs. 

So what do you guys think for a sub in a sealed box, that will get loud enough to punch me in the chest, and still sound good enough to play music.


----------



## Niebur3

jf2oo6 said:


> Are there any subs out there that can produce high levels of bass in a sealed box? And I am talking about using music, not test tones. This sub will be for every day use. The reason for sealed is it is what I already have, and I dont know if I want to give up the amount of trunk space a ported box needs.
> 
> So what do you guys think for a sub in a sealed box, that will get loud enough to punch me in the chest, and still sound good enough to play music.


No offense, but you must be setting some sort of record for the most threads started in the shortest amount of time...have you tried the search button yet for any of your questions? I just can't believe you have that many original car audio questions. Try the search button, you may like it .


----------



## aV8ter

My 18'' Re audio XXX (circa 2005) in 4.5 cubes is nuts. Doing at least a 145 on the TL in my Integra. Last time I listened to it was 2 and a half weeks ago and my hearing in my right ear is still playing games with me from it lol.

Yes, sealed boxes can rock the house too and sound damn good doing it. Just squeeze the most cone area you possibly can in there.


----------



## coefamily

4.5 cubes?
I thought the samller the box the more spl you can get out of it?
I know I have read that in several places before


----------



## aV8ter

Stop reading at those places/sites lol. Every driver is different.


----------



## lowdollar

the older xxx models are known to do well in large sealed applications 

other drivers - not so much 

very driver dependent 

what sub/subs we talking about??

any details on what you are or want to be working with?


----------



## Lanson

jf2oo6 said:


> Are there any subs out there that can produce high levels of bass in a sealed box? And I am talking about using music, not test tones. This sub will be for every day use. The reason for sealed is it is what I already have, and I dont know if I want to give up the amount of trunk space a ported box needs.
> 
> So what do you guys think for a sub in a sealed box, that will get loud enough to punch me in the chest, and still sound good enough to play music.



The answer you are looking for is, look for subs that have plenty of clean excursion, and power them accordingly. A sealed box can sound every bit as loud and powerful as a vented box, but you need much more power and more excursion to compensate. 

Are you planning on using the same box you have now? If so, need the deets on that exact box. If not, what space requirements do you have?


----------



## Brian10962001

"but you need much more power and more excursion to compensate."

"A sealed box can sound every bit as loud and powerful as a vented box"

These statements seem off, I know what you're saying but they kind of contradict the way you put it. To clear it up, you can get good volume and sound from a sealed box, but the sealed enclosure will cause the woofers to excurt MORE than a vented box (though it would seem to work the other way). Because of this you will need a subwoofer that can handle the extra excursion asked for by the sealed box IF you want it to produce the same volume as a vented enclosure. A vented (ported, whatever you want to call it) enclosure is typically 3db louder than a sealed box so it will take you double the power to achieve the same volume in a sealed enclosure. 

In the end, a vented enclosure will always technically be superior to a sealed enclosure as far as output is concerned, but you can get great results from out of a sealed enclosure with generally less space, just make sure to pick your drivers carefully.


----------



## jf2oo6

Thanks for the input guys. I have decided to give ported a shot. I have a precision port on the way, and hopefully going to get a box together this weekend.


----------



## guilty

do let us know how it works out for ya...because we(me and a friend) tried a sealed enclosure for our Cerwin vega Vmax 122's...1 cubes each.. and temp made from particale board...but well sealed...no polyfill..

and i was really impressed with the output...more than enough for us... believe it or not we moved from ported to sealed...lol..cause our tastes shifting from SPL to SQ...

so yeah..do let us know how ur venture goes..


----------



## The Sanch

...W7s....simple, with bang


----------



## aV8ter

The Sanch said:


> ...W7s....simple, with bang


...W7s....simple, waste of money


----------



## bassfromspace

aV8ter said:


> ...W7s....simple, waste of money


Says the person riding around with an 18 in an Integra.


----------



## The Sanch

bassfromspace said:


> Says the person riding around with an 18 in an Integra.


I'm not much on JBL either, but think about it...It's more of a SQ sub, and if he is going non-ported...That's just my opinion...


----------



## jf2oo6

guilty said:


> do let us know how it works out for ya...because we(me and a friend) tried a sealed enclosure for our Cerwin vega Vmax 122's...1 cubes each.. and temp made from particale board...but well sealed...no polyfill..
> 
> and i was really impressed with the output...more than enough for us... believe it or not we moved from ported to sealed...lol..cause our tastes shifting from SPL to SQ...
> 
> so yeah..do let us know how ur venture goes..


Ok so finished up my ported install yesterday and its a huge difference. I can feel a lot more moving air in the car. Exactly what I was looking for. Very happy with the volume increase and sound.


----------



## The Sanch

jf2oo6 said:


> Ok so finished up my ported install yesterday and its a huge difference. I can feel a lot more moving air in the car. Exactly what I was looking for. Very happy with the volume increase and sound.


Epic


----------



## aV8ter

The W7 is an exceptional driver for SQ but I feel like there are plenty of cheaper alternatives out there.

I am not trying to start a war or anything, but last time I checked, the 2005' RE audio XXX was designed to be a SQ flavor sub that showed it's true colors at high volumes. And yes, mine is a 18'' lol. I bought the XXX as a blown 12'' for a $100, and spent $200 reconing it to a fresh 18''. That is still cheaper then what a used W7 goes for. SQ is personally preference at that point when comparing the W7 to a XXX, but my XXX will BLOW a pair of W7s out of the water in terms of SPL. Fact(in relation to the original post).





Kevin


----------



## aV8ter

jf2oo6 said:


> Ok so finished up my ported install yesterday and its a huge difference. I can feel a lot more moving air in the car. Exactly what I was looking for. Very happy with the volume increase and sound.



Good stuff. Still don't even know what subs you're running though lol.


----------



## bassfromspace

aV8ter said:


> The W7 is an exceptional driver for SQ but I feel like there are plenty of cheaper alternatives out there.
> 
> I am not trying to start a war or anything, but last time I checked, the 2005' RE audio XXX was designed to be a SQ flavor sub that showed it's true colors at high volumes. And yes, mine is a 18'' lol. I bought the XXX as a blown 12'' for a $100, and spent $200 reconing it to a fresh 18''. That is still cheaper then what a used W7 goes for. SQ is personally preference at that point when comparing the W7 to a XXX, but my XXX will BLOW a pair of W7s out of the water in terms of SPL. Fact(in relation to the original post).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


May I have a bit of what you're smoking?


----------



## aV8ter

bassfromspace said:


> May I have a bit of what you're smoking?


What don't you understand about my post lol?


----------



## The Sanch

aV8ter said:


> What don't you understand about my post lol?


I understand what your saying. There's no war here, lol, this isn't a communist forum :laugh:. Really, when it comes down to it, it's personal preference...That's why I stick with RF.


----------



## bassfromspace

aV8ter said:


> What don't you understand about my post lol?


I understood it. Just don't agree with it.


----------



## jf2oo6

aV8ter said:


> Good stuff. Still don't even know what subs you're running though lol.


sorry. I'm running one Incriminator Audio 12" Flatlyne. Great sounding sub with some good power. Im happy with it for now, but i think at the end of this year I will switch to something with some more power handling. I have 1200 watts on tap and I'd like to use every bit of it. lol

I really want to try that new xxx, but the 72lbs makes me really hesitant. Maybe and idmax, or something from digital designs. Still have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## jf2oo6

The Sanch said:


> Epic


Whats epic??? lol


----------



## KAPendley

SQ SPL BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH. Just buy something YOU like, set it up for what YOU listen too and get on with your life.


Epic is an all encompassing word and the quote that was posted was not epic at all, so that was a big fail.

Go ported or go home.............unless you like sealed.


----------



## The Sanch

jf2oo6 said:


> Whats epic??? lol


That everything worked out for ya.


----------



## bassfromspace

KAPendley said:


> SQ SPL BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH. Just buy something YOU like, set it up for what YOU listen too and get on with your life.
> 
> 
> Epic is an all encompassing word and the quote that was posted was not epic at all, so that was a big fail.
> 
> Go ported or go home.............unless you like sealed.


And if you like both, build a 4th order bandpass.


----------



## dwaynecherokee

L7s
Adire Brahmas

There's numerous subs that will work well in a sealed enclosure. You say that you already have a sealed box? That box may not be designed for the woofers you are going to purchase, so you may want to build your own. A sealed enclosure is the easiest...next to IB of course lol

L7s can put up some strong numbers in small sealed and small ported boxes. Research them


----------



## jf2oo6

dwaynecherokee said:


> L7s
> Adire Brahmas
> 
> There's numerous subs that will work well in a sealed enclosure. You say that you already have a sealed box? That box may not be designed for the woofers you are going to purchase, so you may want to build your own. A sealed enclosure is the easiest...next to IB of course lol
> 
> L7s can put up some strong numbers in small sealed and small ported boxes. Research them


Thanks for the advice but im not really interested in the kicker stuff. Im not much for the mainstream, "you too" equipment. As for those brahmas arent they discontinued?


----------



## Lanson

Not a fan of L7's. Good for IB, good for SPL "bumped" frequency response, but if shooting for a flat, clean response I'd go elsewhere (except IB installed.)

FYI go visit Exodus audio, they use the same XBL^2 tech as the Brahma on their Tempest and Shiva. Also CSS uses it on their two Subduction motors. Awesome stuff.


----------



## dwaynecherokee

He said spl so the l7 is a great choice. Im doin 150 plus on one twelve and 30a fusing.
The brahmas are discontinued but awesome in a spl or sql setup. I love the Fi BTLs also. I have a pair of 18s i may sell if ur interested.


----------



## dwaynecherokee

He said spl so the l7 is a great choice. Im doin 150 plus on one twelve and 30a fusing.
The brahmas are discontinued but awesome in a spl or sql setup. I love the Fi BTLs also. I have a pair of 18s i may sell if ur interested.


----------



## sniper5431

+1 on the Idmax's. I have 2 in a sealed and all I can say is wow.


----------



## jf2oo6

well an 18 would be nice, but I just dont have the trunk for that. 

How would an Idmax hold up to 1200wrms?


----------



## sniper5431

Specs are 1k to 1.8k. 1.2k would make them sing.


----------



## dwaynecherokee

What vehicle do you have? What size woofers are you looking at? Budget? What size box (cu ft) do you have now? You probably could do 2 10s ported, have better spl output and still make it sound decent.


----------



## jf2oo6

dwaynecherokee said:


> What vehicle do you have? What size woofers are you looking at? Budget? What size box (cu ft) do you have now? You probably could do 2 10s ported, have better spl output and still make it sound decent.


I have a 2008 Altima sedan, I would like to stick with a single 12", box is 2cubes tuned to 33hz. 

I am thinking of trying out the DD 2512. I heard one the other day in an Altima and it was a beast. Sounded great too. Just need to sell the sub I have now and I will throw one of those in there.


----------



## Brian10962001

"Im doin 150 plus on one twelve and 30a fusing"

I've got to hear about this, how exactly are you managing this?


----------



## cubdenno

Brian10962001 said:


> "Im doin 150 plus on one twelve and 30a fusing"
> 
> I've got to hear about this, how exactly are you managing this?


same here. what vehicle is producing 150db on 1 12 and less than 450 watts of power.


----------



## Brian10962001

I remember back in the 90s one of the local audio stores had a some kind of gangster mic that would put out crazy numbers. They always seemed to move with the turn of the dial, maybe it's one of those deals.


----------

